# Credo House Putting Textual Criticism Bundle on 84% Off Sale Today Only



## DMcFadden (May 30, 2015)

Credo House is putting Dr. Wallace's course (35 video lectures, 35 audio lectures, Powerpoints, PDF notebook, etc) on sale TODAY *only* at 84% off. This is the same deal they ran on Memorial Day that some of you asked me about earlier this week.

Evidently several folks missed the Memorial Day sale so they brought it back for today.

Whether you are TR or CT, this would be a helpful way to get into the subject.

Get Textual Criticism Bundle


----------

